# Boats on the red.



## Vernon.Miller

Wondering if anyone out there has been out with their boats. I finally found a boat and have been having issues with my anchors not holding me. I am using 2 anchors, one in front and one in back. They seem like they should grab the mud, but they don't. One is a 10lb? 3 or 5 star the other is a 10-15lb with an end that swivels. Poor description but it was I can do for right now. Does anyone have a recommendation for an anchor that would hold better?


----------



## specialpatrolgroup

What size of boat do you have? The boat I normally go on has a 25lb anchor and a chain on it that probably adds 10 pounds and it works well, this is on a lund pro V.


----------



## drjongy

The "Digger" brand anchors work really well in the river. A 15 lb. Digger is rated for boats up to 40'...but I have a 15 lb. for my 17 ft.

One thing that is key for anchoring in the river, or on windy conditions on a lake, is to make sure you have enough line out....this makes a huge difference in holding power. For every foot of depth you want about 3 feet of line out.


----------



## fargoben67

i think you need a bigger boat with bigger anchors  we sat in place pretty good the other night! :beer:


----------



## Vernon.Miller

14' V crestliner. where would a person get a digger anchor?


----------



## Backwater Eddy

One 10#, 12# or 15# *Digger* anchor, 50' to 100' of solid core braided nylon rope in 1/2", and a 3/8 anchor clevis to attach the rope to the Digger. _In opinion the 12# is plenty big enough for most any freshwater fishing boat, the 10# is big enough for most rigs under 20'.
_
http://www.diggeranchor.com/

*Digger *also has a cleat for anchors that is the smartest cleat I have seen. It works wonders horizontal or vertical. Just be sure to use the Solid Core rope so the cleat can function properly. The solid core braided 1/2 " I recommended is perfect and easy on the hands.

*Do yourself a favor, this time, do it right...do a Digger! *

A very good add on I highly recommend would be a deal called a *Drop-N-Stay*...it is a anchor budgie system that will insure you hold in the toughest current or winds.

http://www.drop-n-stay.com/dropnstay.asp
_Just watch there video clips on how they work once, the genius and simplicity of it is easy to see right off the bat._

Gander, Cabela's, and likely Scheel's all will be able to find you a Digger anchor and the rope needed. The Drop-N-Stay is available on-line...and worth it.

The 12# should be sufficient, the 15# is rated to hold a 40' ship with ease. The design, not the weight, makes the difference in how well an anchor performs.

I used to make my own anchors specifically for guiding on the Red River and other rivers, now I run only Diggers. Best anchor on the market in my opinion for rivers and lakes alike. The design allows you to retrieve even the most stubbornly snagged up anchor, even in trees.


----------



## Vernon.Miller

Eddy,
do you seel th digger at Gander?


----------



## Backwater Eddy

Yes, they are on back order at the moment. They sell fast. May have some in this week?


----------



## mshutt

Went on a boat on the red last night, docked at oslo....suprised the hell outta me when we never got deeper then 15 ft! We eve bottomed out IN THE MIDDLE of the river....alot of the river was less the 6 ft...i couldnt beleve it, i figured it would have been no less then 10 feet...needless to say i was WAY off :roll:


----------



## morpheystephen

Hello specialpatrolgroup.

This is the small advice before buying the fishing boat.
While you can get some decent fishing in along the banks of rivers or edges of lakes, and even venture out a little further with the waders on, a fishing boat is what you really need to get access to fishing wherever and whenever you want it. Fishing boats come in many shapes and sizes. You can get a small boat with no outboard motor for a few hundred bucks.


----------



## Backwater Eddy

Vernon.Miller said:


> Eddy,
> do you seel th digger at Gander?


FYI: We have 2 sizes of Diggers in now, the #10 and the #12.


----------

